# AWZ-Kracher - LaFee als DJane in "Alles Was Zählt"



## Death Row (10 Sep. 2014)

​


> Das Besetzungskarussell bei Alles was zählt dreht sich derzeit fast genauso schnell wie die Star-Eiskunstläufer der Serie ihre Pirouetten auf dem Eis. Gerade erst wurde bekannt, dass Julia Augustin (27) wieder als Vanessa Steinkamp zurückkehrt, da kündigten sich auch gleich zwei neue Gesichter an: Michèle Fichtner und Naima Fehrenbacher wollen die Frauenpower der Serie als Toni Fuchs beziehungsweise Larissa Schuhmann gewaltig erhören. Aber damit nicht genug: Zum Hauptcast gesellt sich nun eine weitere neue Darstellerin, und zwar keine Geringere als Sängerin *LaFee (23).*



Quelle:

"Alles was zählt"-Kracher: LaFee steigt ein! | Promiflash.de

Ab dem *22. Oktober* geht es los! 

Endlich mal wieder ein handfestes Projekt!


----------



## flurbi (10 Sep. 2014)

hm...naja. geil ist anders


----------



## minime (14 Okt. 2015)

ganz okayy


----------



## JassyW92 (15 Okt. 2015)

Naja da zieht jemand die letzte Reißleine weil Musikkarriere floppt


----------

